# Smooth movie playback



## vic (Apr 13, 2002)

ok. here is the dillema - for me at least. i watch a movie, say, LoTR 600 mb file. the movie plays beauthyfully, no loss of frames nothing smooth 30 frames per second. i make my own movie in afteffects lets say... 1 min = 1gig of quicktime. i play it it's choppy. i compressit with sorenson 3 codec in quickie, 114 megs at highest quality - not bad! play it. still choppy! so how the hell do these pfofessional movie companies make dvd's or how do i get a movie off the net and it plays every frame when it's supposed to and i cant do that? why? what is the key in making a tv quality - 640 x 480 - movie and play it on the computer smoothly?


----------



## dricci (Apr 13, 2002)

I don't seem to have that problem with *any* file under QuickTime 5 (or 6  under OS X.

Have you tried different compression options?


----------

